# Neser bohy



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, 
a promin, kdyby to bylo moc vulgarní, ale potřebovala bych vědět co to je za nadávání a jestli je to moc vulgarní.
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj, řekl bych, že je to středně vulgární, ale nemusí to znít příliš zle. Záleží na tónu, na okolnostech a okolních slovech.

Např. tohle bude přátelské použití: "Neser bohy, vole, dáme eště panáka, stará počká."

Tohle nepřátelské: "Neser bohy, zmrde, a padej vocaď, než ti převálcuju tu tvojí slizkou tlamu."

V podstatě to myslím znamená něco jako "neprovokuj osud" nebo "nepokoušej štěstí", ale v řadě případů tím mluvčí bude myslet spíš "neprovokuj mě/nás, nebo uvidíš".


----------



## parolearruffate

Ano, to je jasný, 
Děkuju moc!


----------



## onyd

LOL it´s not popular anymore 
We used to say "Neser boha" and I always thought that the person who said so was like the god (let´s say) so it was pretty much the same as "Neser" or "Neser mě" which is much more common.


----------

